# concordancia de género y número para los colores



## figual

Hola,
Tengo una duda en el uso de algunos colores como adjetivos de un sustantivo en plural. En especifico con aquellos que hacen referencia a cosas existentes como por ejemplo las rosas o las naranjas. Por ejemplo: “Tengo unas camisas rosas” vs “Tengo unas camisas rosa”, o de plano “Tengo unas camisas de color rosa” para evitar confusiones.
Según entiendo, debe existir concordancia entre en sustantivo y el adjetivo en genero y en número, sin embargo, este caso en especifico me gustaría aclararlo.
De antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## CARORAGI

Hola,creo que lo entiendes perfecto, el único ejemplo incorrecto es “Tengo unas camisas rosa”

Caro


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:
Cuando se trata de colores, muchas veces utilizamos sustantivos a modo de adjetivos (rosa, café, uva, lima, turquesa, oliva, etc.) y cuando un sustantivo funciona como adjetivo, no debe obligarse a concordar con el género y número de sustantivo al que modifica. 

Así tenemos "niños problema", "mamás canguro", "carros bomba", etc.

Algunos colores pueden funcionar plenamente con adjetivos (como camisas amarillas), con otros es opcional (como camisas ocre(s)) y otros no dejan de ser sustantivos que califican a otros sustantivos, como el caso de las "camisas rosa". Entonces, "camisas rosa" no es incorrecto. Lo que sí es muy útil a veces es incluir la aclaración "...de color [de]...", pero si el contexto ofrece ambigüedad, o por el ritmo de la frase, o por simple gusto estilístico.

Sólo cambiaremos el color de las camisas rosa por uva, las [de color] oliva no se van a teñir, se quedan así.

Saludos 

P.D.: Esto dice el DPD:« Cuando funcionan como adjetivos, hay que distinguir entre los nombres que designan únicamente colores, los cuales concuerdan siempre con el sustantivo al que modifican (_faldas rojas, pantalones verdes, ojos azules,_ etc.), y los nombres que designan primariamente una flor, un fruto, una sustancia o un objeto que tienen ese color característico, los cuales pueden usarse en aposición y permanecer invariables en plural (_ojos malva, faldas naranja, camisas añil,_ etc.) o concordar con el sustantivo, con funcionamiento plenamente adjetivo (_ojos malvas, faldas naranjas, camisas añiles,_ etc.). Si, para designar matices, un nombre de color se halla a su vez modificado por otro, o por un adjetivo como _claro, oscuro _o similares, lo normal es mantener ambos elementos invariables en singular, de acuerdo con el uso mayoritario (_pantalones verde botella, ojos azul claro,_ etc.): _«Grotescos tanques flotantes que van contaminando las aguas azul turquesa» _(Bojorge _Aventura _[Arg. 1992]); _«Ha depositado las bolsas sobre las losetas gris perla de la cocina» _(Azúa _Diario_ [Esp. 1987]); _«Es un arbusto de lento crecimiento, con hojas verde oscuro»_ (Marsigno _Jardinería_ [Arg. 1991]).»


----------



## figual

Muchas gracias por la ayuda...


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Yo por eso mejor digo: "Tengo unas camisas rosadas".


----------



## figual

Como referencia: el DPD que menciona Milton es el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas de la REAL ACADEMIA ESPAÑOLA.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## Salams

*Atención: Unión de Hilos*​* 
¡*Hola a todos!
Necesito vuestra ayuda con lo siguiente:
Cuando hablamos de colores, sé que no todos tienen masculino y femenino como "azul" y "gris". Y otros como rojo\a sí que tiene que tener correspondencia con el sujeto ¿verdad?

Mi pregunta está en el plural. ¿Podemos hacer todos los colores en plural?

Me podéis dar algunos ejemplos por favor.

¡Gracias a todos!


----------



## oa2169

Tengo tres camisas verdes. (plural)
Tengo tres camisas de color verde. (singular)
Tengo tres camisas violeta. (singular)
Tengo tres camisas morado claro. (singular)

Ya sé que estos ejemplos aumentaran tus dudas. Te sugiero que esperemos a ver quién nos las aclara porque yo también tengo mis dudas.


----------



## ErOtto

Igual que con el singular. Los que son comunes tienen un plural, los que tienen género forman el plural en concordancia con el género.

Azul = azules.
Rojo/a = rojos/as.

En el DPD encontrarás la respuesta a tu duda: colores.

Saludos
Er


----------



## Rayines

Hola: Sí, en general todos tienen plural: "azules", "grises", "verdes", "amarillos". Por lo menos los colores clásicos todos tienen plural.
Si te surge dudas sobre alguno en especial, preguntanos.
Me parece muy útil la referencia que te dio ErOtto del DPD.
Saludos.


----------



## Realice

Salams said:


> Mi pregunta esta en el plural. Podemos hacer todos los colores en plural?
> 
> Me podeis dar algunos ejemplos porfavor.


En general sí: los sillones rojos, los sillones verdes, los sillones azules...

Pero (dos peros):
1. Hay algunos colores que tienen un plural difícil porque la palabra no es originariamente española: me viene a la cabeza inmediatamente beis/beige. Seguro que está reglado en algún lado, pero supongo que el plural es igualmente beis ('los sillones beis').
2. No se ponen en plural los colores cuando usas una palabra que tiene originariamente otro significado, pero además designa un cierto tono de color: por ejemplo, 'marfil', 'berenjena', 'crema', 'teja', 'siena'... Ahí se sobreentiende la palabra 'color' entre el sustantivo y el adjetivo, y por eso se usan en singular: 'los sillones (color) marfil', 'los sillones (color) teja', etc.


----------



## Realice

oa2169 said:


> Tengo tres camisas violeta. (singular)
> Tengo tres camisas morado claro. (singular)


Me crucé contigo. Creo que lo del 'violeta' es por lo mismo que el 'marfil' o el 'teja'. En cambio, lo del 'morado' es porque está modificado el propio adjetivo por 'claro' (quiero decir... también dirías 'tres camisas *verde *claro', y en cambio dirías 'tres camisas *moradas*' si lo usaras solo).


----------



## ErOtto

Realice said:


> ...por ejemplo, 'marfil', 'berenjena', 'crema', 'teja', 'siena'...


 
Debes ser mujer, porque los hombres pensamos en 16 colores. Berenjena es una hortaliza, melocotón una fruta, no son colores.


----------



## Realice

ErOtto said:


> Debes ser mujer, porque los hombres pensamos en 16 colores. Berenjena es una hortaliza, melocotón una fruta, no son colores.


Las mujeres pensamos en 256 colores 

Me crucé también con tu link al DPD. Mi conclusión es que, cuanto más habitual una palabra para nombrar un color, más probable que se use en plural. Por ejemplo, 'malva', que para mí es casi más un color que una flor. Pero 'teja' o 'marfil' yo no los usaría en plural nunca en la vida (¿los sillones *marfiles*? ).


----------



## ErOtto

Realice said:


> ... ¿los sillones *marfiles*?


 
Ante la duda... los sillones *de color* marfil. 

(Y marfil no es un color... por mucho que lo diga el DRAE )


----------



## Pixidio

Realice said:


> 1. Hay algunos colores que tienen un plural difícil porque la palabra no es originariamente española: me viene a la cabeza inmediatamente beis/beige. Seguro que está reglado en algún lado, pero supongo que el plural es igualmente beis ('los sillones beis').



No sé si en español hay reglas, en italiano las palabras alóctonas son invariables, y algo me hace sospechar que en español también (son demasiado parecidos como para que justo yo, con este ejemplo, tenga la suerte, o mala suerte(?), de haber encontrado una diferencia)
El sillón beige/los sillones beige.
Los sillones bordó/el sillón bordó (no sé cómo llaman ustedes al rojo oscuro. Es una palabra que surge a partir del sonido de _bordeaux_)


----------



## Colchonero

ErOtto said:


> Debes ser mujer, porque los hombres pensamos en 16 colores. Berenjena es una hortaliza, melocotón una fruta, no son colores.


 
Y los daltónicos como yo sólo en dos: claro y oscuro.


----------



## ErOtto

Pixidio said:


> No sé si en español hay reglas... Puse un enlace al DPD más arriba.
> 
> Los sillones bordó/el sillón bordó (no sé cómo llaman ustedes al rojo oscuro. Es una palabra que surge a partir del sonido de _bordeaux_) Color *burdeos*... que es como se llama la ciudad francesa en español.


 



Colchonero said:


> Y los daltónicos como yo sólo en dos: claro y oscuro.


 
Y yo que pensaba que un daltónico era un integrante de la _banda de los Dalton_...


----------



## Colchonero

ErOtto said:


> Y yo que pensaba que un daltónico era un integrante de la _banda de los Dalton_...


 
Sólo en Arizona. Por si acaso, Lucky Luke, ten cuidado cuando vayas a cruzar un semáforo: a mí las tres luces me parecen iguales. 

¿Decís _la gama del malva_ o _la gama de los malvas_? Valdría el ejemplo con cualquier otro color que tuviera singular y plural


----------



## ErOtto

Colchonero said:


> ¿Decís _la gama del malva_ o _la gama de los malvas_? Valdría el ejemplo con cualquier otro color que tuviera singular y plural


 
Yo diría gama de grises. (He preferido poner el ejemplo con un color "de verdad" )


Por aquello de



> *gama**2**.*
> (Del gr. γάμμα, tercera letra del alfabeto griego, Γ, con la cual daba principio la serie de los sonidos musicales).
> 
> *2. *f. Serie de elementos que pertenecen a una misma clase o categoría. _Toda la gama de productos cosméticos._
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
Saludos
Er"colorao"


----------



## duvija

ErOtto said:


> Yo diría gama de grises. (He preferido poner el ejemplo con un color "de verdad" )
> 
> Saludos
> Er"colorao"


 

No solamente color de verdad, sino los que realmente tienen 'gama'. Es más difícil decir 'gama de negros', 'gama de blancos'. ...


----------



## ErOtto

duvija said:


> Es más difícil decir 'gama de negros', 'gama de blancos'. ...


 
Coincido... aunque quizá habría que explicarselo a los "decoradores" del Hola:



> Si lo que buscas es que tu casa sea un lugar lleno de luminosidad, *el color blanco* es la respuesta a tus necesidades. Sin dejar de ser un color absolutamente tradicional, la gran variedad de tonos que ofrece esta gama permite una enorme versatilidad en lo que a decoración se refiere, dotando a cada habitación de la personalidad que necesita.


 
A los de PANTONE también. (Lo siento, no puedo poner el texto porque viene en inglés ).



Saludos
Er"monocromático"


----------



## torrebruno

Un momento, un momento, esperadme:



> Los sillones bordó/el sillón bordó (no sé cómo llaman ustedes al rojo oscuro. Es una palabra que surge a partir del sonido de _bordeaux_) Color *burdeos*... que es como se llama la ciudad francesa en español.


 
Si el color naranja viene de la _naranja_ y el color burdeos de _Burdeos, _y además puedo decir:
_Tengo tres camisas naranjas_ o _Tengo una camisa naranja_
entonces podría decir:
_Tengo tres sillones burdeos_ o _Tengo un sillón burdeo_

¿No?


----------



## ErOtto

torrebruno said:


> ...entonces podría decir:
> _Tengo tres sillones burdeos_ o _Tengo un sillón burdeo_
> 
> ¿No?


 
"Pos no", porque Burdeos es invariable en número. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## Realice

Pixidio said:


> en italiano las palabras *alóctonas* son invariables


Acabo de aprender una palabra nueva 



Pixidio said:


> Los sillones bordó/el sillón bordó (no sé cómo llaman ustedes al rojo oscuro. Es una palabra que surge a partir del sonido de _bordeaux_)


Como dice ErOtto, _burdeos_. Cuando nos entra la vena patria, también podemos decir _'color vino'_ (¿por qué habría de ser _'burdeos'_ y no _'rioja'_? ). Aunque, en realidad, yo creo que para mí todos esos son matices del color _granate_.


----------



## duvija

Realice said:


> Acabo de aprender una palabra nueva
> 
> 
> Como dice ErOtto, _burdeos_. Cuando nos entra la vena patria, también podemos decir _'color vino'_ (¿por qué habría de ser _'burdeos'_ y no _'rioja'_? ). Aunque, en realidad, yo creo que para mí todos esos son matices del color _granate_.


 

Mmm, choque cultural. 'Granate' es mucho más 'fuerte' (palabra nada técnica) que el bordó. Digamos, más rojo y brillante. El bordó es más bien oscuro y refinado... Bordó el el Tanat.
Y de paso, en Uruguay no decimos 'naranja' sino 'anaranjado'. Y tiene gamas, desde el ocre hasta ... 
Y sí, buzo anaranjado, pollera anaranjada, zapatos anaranjados (me quedan preciosos...), medias anaranjadas. 
No es que no entendamos 'color naranja', pero así en seco, es una fruta.


----------



## Anate

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Yo por eso mejor digo: "Tengo unas camisas rosadas".





duvija said:


> Mmm, choque cultural. 'Granate' es mucho más 'fuerte' (palabra nada técnica) que el bordó. Digamos, más rojo y brillante. El bordó es más bien oscuro y refinado... Bordó el el Tanat.
> Y de paso, en Uruguay no decimos 'naranja' sino 'anaranjado'. Y tiene gamas, desde el ocre hasta ...
> Y sí, buzo anaranjado, pollera anaranjada, zapatos anaranjados (me quedan preciosos...), medias anaranjadas.
> No es que no entendamos 'color naranja', pero así en seco, es una fruta.



Muy interesante (como de costumbre).
Me gustaría saber si el uso de 'anaranjado' 'rosado' 'morado' etc,(que me parece muy apropiado), está extendido en  todos los países hispanohablantes o no. Cuento con ustedes.Gracias de antemano.
saludos


----------



## Rayines

Anate said:


> Muy interesante (como de costumbre).
> Me gustaría saber si el uso de 'anaranjado' 'rosado' 'morado' etc,(que me parece muy apropiado), está extendido en  todos los países hispanohablantes o no. Cuento con ustedes.Gracias de antemano.
> saludos


Por acá sí usamos "*anaranjado*". Con respecto a "rosado" preferimos "*rosa*", y "*morado*", sí, se usa, siempre que no sea definidamente "*violeta*", o "bordó" (del francés "bordeaux").


----------



## Ibermanolo

Por aquí una cosa sería anaranjado y otra naranja. El naranja es más naranja que el anaranjado.


----------



## Bark

Rayines said:


> Por acá sí usamos "*anaranjado*". Con respecto a "rosado" preferimos "*rosa*", y "*morado*", sí, se usa, siempre que no sea definidamente "*violeta*", o "bordó" (del francés "bordeaux").


 
Por aquí, o al menos para mí, anaranjado quiere decir "tirando a naranja" pero sin llegar a ser naranja igual que azulazo es "tirando a azul" pero sin llegar a ser azul. Morado, sin embargo, es un color como tal no "tirando a color mora".

Curioso lo de "bordó", por aquí se conoce como "burdeos".

Ya lo de diferenciar entre morado, lila, violeta y demás variantes es otro cantar, para mí son completamente intercambiables  También puede ser que mi condición de hombre sea lo que me haga verlo así


----------



## duvija

¿Usan el diminutivo para rango de colores? si quiero hablar de un celeste muy clarito, tipo bebé, digo (y escucho decir) 'celestito'. Igual para el 'rosadito' y hasta 'marroncito', beigecito, grisecito, etc. No funciona para todos, creo. Bue, tal vez 'moradito' funcione en algún contexto.
Sí, creo que funciona para todos los colores. Es interesante ver cómo usamos algo gramatical (como el diminutivo) para expresar algo totalmente alejado.


----------



## Jonno

En España se diría más bien "azulito" y "rosita".

Aquí todos los colores tendrían su diminutivo para expresar la palidez. Aunque en colores como el beige, que por si mismo ya es clarito, no lo he escuchado nunca. "Beigecito" me suena muy muy extraño.


----------



## duvija

Jonno said:


> En España se diría más bien "azulito" y "rosita".
> 
> Aquí todos los colores tendrían su diminutivo para expresar la palidez. Aunque en colores como el beige, que por si mismo ya es clarito, no lo he escuchado nunca. "Beigecito" me suena muy muy extraño.


 

"Beigecito" es particularmente normal, tal vez por el montón de variaciones en ese tono y lo común que es. ¿En serio te suena mal?


----------



## Ibermanolo

Mal no peor.


----------

